# transformer problems ?



## Choo-Choo-Charlie (Jan 11, 2014)

hello , new to the site and I'm trying to reboot my sons trains that have been sitting down the basement idle the past 5 yrs at least . It's an O gauge, atleast 60' fast track in which I actually got going , no particularly great but it ran, one steam engine out of 4. There are 2 steam engines, lionel 8635 , 8637 and 2 diesel engines Santa Fe 1107 and a NASCAR . Here is what I have; the track, there are 6 remote switches , 4 uncouples , an elevated loop section , a grade crossing w/ flashers, a banjo signal , and 1 lighted house. After examining the track and trains, which haven't been cleaned in quite a while, I thought cleaning the wheels, contact roller , and track thoroughly would solve the "sluggish"problem. The one steam engine that had worked before I cleaned, now doesn't ,along with the other ones . With power turned on (green light) I raise the transformer (CW-80) arm about 1/3 of the way up and green light starts flashing , no movement. I have read about engines being stuck in 'neutral' not sure if this is case or transformer problems. By no means am I an electronic genius , hard for me to grasp, so please keep answers simple . KISFS (keep it simple for stupid) THANX guys , frustrated at the station.


----------



## jwse30 (Jun 30, 2012)

If the light on your transformer is flashing, that means it is either overloaded or there is a short. 

I would remove all the cars and engine from the track, and unhook all the accessories. and turn the transformer on. Raise the lever and see if the light starts flashing. If the light starts flashing, you have a problem with the track. If you used a fluid to clean the track, it is possible it just needs to dry out thoroughly. If you didn't, something probably got misplaced while you were cleaning the track. Look for anything obvious touching the center rail and an outer rail. If that doesn't turn up anything, unhook half the track and try again. If that half of the track is good, then you know the other half is where the problem is. Continue unhooking half the track where the problem is until you find which piece or pieces are the culprit.

If the light doesn't start flashing with just the track hooked up to the transformer, place an engine on the track (with the throttle off). Turn the throttle on and see if the engine runs or the light flashes. If it flashes, there's a problem with that engine. If it doesn't add a car or two and try again. If you get the whole train on the track and it's running fine, then the problem is with an accessory.

Add the accessories one at a time, and try running the train again. Eventually, you'll either find the problem accessory, or find that you may just have too much stuff hooked up to one transformer.

Hope this helps,

J White


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

What did you clean the track and wheels with?


----------



## Choo-Choo-Charlie (Jan 11, 2014)

*transformer problem ?*

I used de-natured alcohol w/ a couple of drops of goo-bgon on a rag . After it was clean I put 4 drops of automatic transmission on a clean rag and wiped it down again.


----------



## Choo-Choo-Charlie (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you, J. White for your suggestion .I will try that tomorrow and will let you know how I made out . Also, I will wipe down the track again with a clean DRY rag.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Don't use oil of any kind on the track, regardless of what you hear on the grapevine. Alcohol to clean them is fine, and if there's stuff that it doesn't remove, Scotchbrite pads work well. Another thing NOT to use on the track is steel wool or sandpaper.


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

*It could be the CW-80*

I got a Lionel Bluebird passenger set a few years ago new. The CW80 that came with it worked fine for all of a half-hour. I've had nothing but problems with it since. You can't take the casing off to replace the breaker unless you have a twenty-five dollar triangle screwdriver with a slender long shaft. I've done research on this transformer, and although Lionel finally got their CW80 problems solved in the past short while, older ones like mine or older often have real problems. I think the fix is usually replacing a circuit breaker with a better one, but I'm not going to spend over forty bucks Canadian (our dollar's dropping and shipping, etc.) for a bleepin' triangular screwdriver. The money's better spent on a postwar KW or RW and a sound activator for your bell...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

FWIW, you can simply take an old Phillips head driver and grind it down for the triangle screws, that's what I did.


----------



## Choo-Choo-Charlie (Jan 11, 2014)

*transformer problem ?*

Thank You gentlemen for all of your input. I spent the better part of the day tracing, and labeling wires. Before I strip the remote switches and un couples I unhooked all of the accessories , I wanted to make sure all of the 'switches and buttons' worked properly. I did notice the uncouple buttons were a little sticky (not popping back up) particularly the last one which was stuck in the down position. Once released, the steam engine I left on the track started rolling on down the track, much to my delight. The green light on the transformer was not flashing anymore so I let the train make a few rounds and then I blasted the horn a couple of times , my oldest boy , Joe (14) came running down the stairs immediately started loading up cars getting reacquainted with and 'old friend '. BULLSEYE , right in the old man's heart. It's these subtle moments that can sneak by that you gotta recognize and take notice !This one will never leave me. Who knows ,tomorrow ,next week , or next year, maybe off to college (we hope) and take the trains with him .LOL, oh boy , then what, I guess I better start thinking of a plan B. Life is short . . . . . . . sorry guys for going of track. Without one, I wouldn't have gotten the other !! thanks again B.F.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

We all like a happy ending! Good luck. I don't think the trains will go to college with him, but I'm sure when he starts a family, they will be there!


----------

